# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si t share-oj n rrjet nje DB ne Access 2007

## nince_tutes

Pershendetje.

Po krijoj nje DB n access 2007, ku duhet ta perdorin t pakten 4 persona, 2 per t hedhur t dhenat, dhe dy financier per t'i pare ato.

Ju lutem, a krijohet kjo n Access 2007??? a do kete bllokime, cfare m rekomandoni?? ku ta le DB me tabela?? ta bej split nga formsat, a ta vendos diku tjeter n network, dhe q t 4 personave ti le vetem formsat??

E di q accessi nuk eshte i pershtatshem per n rrjet, por dhe natyra e sherbimit do t jete me pak fluks, maximumi mund t kete 30 transaksione t hedhura n dite.

M sugjeroni cte mundeni. flm sh sh sh

----------


## hot_prinz

une do te sygjeroja patjeter nje SQL-Databaze.

Por nese duhet te jete access dhe zoteron gjuhen angleze lexo ne kete liber "Access 2007 Bible" ne faqen 683 ke titullin "Building Multiuser Applications":

Access 2007 Bible

----------


## nince_tutes

Hot prinz, flm

Problemi me SQL-Database i imi eshte se nuk jam marre ASNJEHEREEEEEEEEEEE.

dhe nuk e kam idene fare se si funxionon, si veprohet. Mund t them se n access jam sh sh sh i familjarizuar, dhe n nje kohe t shkurter jam n gjendje t krijoj Tables, Relationshipet ndermjet tyre, formset, por edhe querty, sebashku me formset dhe reportet.

Ndoshta dhe n sql jane po aq t thjeshta, por un deri m sot as q nuk kam bere asnje perpjekje.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Pikerisht kjo eshte arsyeja pse une e disa te tjere e shtyjne shkeputjen nga MS Access si database e platforma te tipit client-server pra ne nje network me shume usera. MS Access edhe nje program shume I mire edhe I thjeshte por ama qe nuk eshte ndertuar per kete gje. Prandaj eshte mire qe 2-3 ore ne dite ti lesh menjane e te mesosh me shume per sql server ku ti si perdorues edhe developer ne Ms Access mund te arish te besh mbrekullira me nje database Sql ne back-end pra ne server edhe nje client Ms Access ne front-end. 

Ardi

----------


## Fatiatk

Per te punuar nje databaze ne Acces ku duhet te kyqen disa persona ,ather duhet te ndahet databaza(tabelat) nga Format dhe Raportet, ose Backend dhe Front end.
Shiqo ne internet ne linkun:
http://www.brothersoft.com/cworks-cmms-free-75387.html
dhe ne baze te saj mundesh me ndertu bazen tane.Mundesh me shfrytzu pjesen e kyqjes ne databaze vetem neojiten disa modifikime te vogla.Me ket si model une kam ndertuar bazen time ku jane te kyqur 8 usera dhe punojn pavarsisht njeri tjetrit,ne te njejten kohe ne te njejten bazë.

----------

